# I-130 wait time



## hsa12390 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello

I am an American citizen currently living in the U.S. I filed a I-130 petition for my French husband and the USCIS received it on May 24 2013. I have been waitiing since then and have not heard any news except that it was sent to the Texas service center in mid December 2013. Does anyone know how long the processing times are currently? My husband is currently in France and it's becoming almost impossible to be away from eachother for this long. 
Also, once the I-130 has been approved, how long until he can come to the US? I know his visa must be sent to the NVC and then the US embassy in paris, where he will have his appointment, and I've been told that this process generally takes 2 months altogether. Does anyone know if that's still accurate? Is it worth me going back to France to be with him (I received my French spouse visa within 1 week)...

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

According to USCIS, the oldest I-130 that they're working on submitted by a U.S. citizen sponsoring his/her spouse, parent, or child under age 21 was submitted May 3, 2013 (as I write this).

Yes, these delays are doing real damage to U.S. citizens and their families -- stipulated. In my view aliens from visa waiver countries (at least) ought to be able to join their citizen-spouses in the U.S. right away. In other words, Congress needs to change the rules completely, but I think we all know exactly who has been blocking such changes.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Your spousal visa will take around a year start to finish 
so you are getting closer 

the 130 approval just means they believe the family connection 
its not visa approval


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

BBCWatcher said:


> According to USCIS, the oldest I-130 that they're working on submitted by a U.S. citizen sponsoring his/her spouse, parent, or child under age 21 was submitted May 3, 2013 (as I write this).
> 
> Yes, these delays are doing real damage to U.S. citizens and their families -- stipulated. In my view aliens from visa waiver countries (at least) ought to be able to join their citizen-spouses in the U.S. right away. In other words, Congress needs to change the rules completely, but I think we all know exactly who has been blocking such changes.


Unfortunately this link does not give any information about processing times.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Well that's interesting. On my Web browser that link goes directly to the USCIS page entitled "USCIS Processing Time Information." That page lets you select and view every USCIS office's processing times for every form they each handle.

Maybe you can try a different Web browser or machine?


----------

